# Ethanol Plant "Brews" Grass Into Gas



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

A Canadian company has developed a new, more efficient process to make the alternative fuel ethanol from farm waste

Story is here:
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2006/05/ethanol-1.html


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Yep,looks like it can be done,pretty cool.

BooBoo


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Should be interesting to watch.

A good idea, not growing crops specifically for alcohol, but rather using crop by-products and fermenting them.

I would like to know more about the 'enzymes' they are using to break-down the bio-mass into sugars.


----------



## mikellmikell (Nov 9, 2005)

They are breaking ground for a another plant about 10 miles away.

mike


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

i posted the company iogen's website here a while back. :shrug: not sure where it's at . they are a better idea than the corn ethanol plant the local farmers here have been pushing.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

http://www.iogen.ca/

Here it is for those that missed it


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

01 May 2006 - Iogen Gets Boost from Goldman Sachs. Wall Street firm invests $30 million in cellulose ethanol leader.
--------------------------------------------------------------

Hey,they dont exactly throw their money away,this is a good sign its viable,a bad sign though if TPTB,Ie Goldman,control it though.

BooBoo


----------



## JAK (Oct 15, 2005)

So could you use the same enzymes to make sugar?


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

If the enzymes eat cellulose and excrete sugars than yes.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Ya booboo like it or not *we* need some of the big boys (meaning Big $$$) to get this sort of thing really rolling.

I shure hope that this *seed* money will be enough for this company (Iogen) to be well put on the map in the ethanol business.


----------



## JAK (Oct 15, 2005)

Here are some technical articles on making ethanol from waste potatoes:

http://www.oulu.fi/resopt/wasmin/liimatainen2.pdf
http://running_on_alcohol.tripod.com/id20.html


----------



## vulcan (May 14, 2006)

could I use ethanol in a kerosene heatear? i don't know but this winter I saved about 500.oo using my kerosene heater only.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

vulcan said:


> could I use ethanol in a kerosene heatear? i don't know but this winter I saved about 500.oo using my kerosene heater only.



Many things are possible, but ethanol is similar to gasoline, tho a bit more stable. I would not even try it in a kerosene burner!!!!!

You could use the bio-diesel possibly, made from soybeans or other oil crops. Or the little bit recycled from frier oil. That at least would have the same charachteristics as kerosene, tho I imagine it would be heavier more like diesel fuel, & thus smoke more, than kero.

--->Paul


----------

